# Bore and Stroke for 1.8 and 2.0 8V engines?



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey,can someone post the bore and stroke figure for VW 1.8 and 2.0 engines?
Also can i bore out a my 1.8 to 82.5mm and fit JE pistons in there on the 1.8 con rods?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Bore and Stroke for 1.8 and 2.0 8V engines? (Wizard-of-OD)*

The 1.8's were 81x86.4mm.
IIRC, the max you can bore them out to safely is 83mm.


----------



## tommy-turtle (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Bore and Stroke for 1.8 and 2.0 8V engines? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Bump cause I was just thinking of boring my pg block to accept aba pistons and then put that into the gti. I know I will have to change the rods also for the. I have 3 sets or new pistons right now just trying to find the correct combination so I don't have them pop out the top

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_the Stroke on the G60 is 86.4mm and i thought i was seeing stars








If i re bore the block to 82.5mm then the cc's have been upped from the the stock 1780cc to 1850cc.


See I am not looking at building a aba/jh combo due to the fact that I don't want to throw out the money I have already spent on JH parts
Search first then ask the same question again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and bump to get some of my questions answered


----------

